# Good news for Canadians



## johnwashburnx30 (Oct 29, 2015)

So we just had an election up here and our new prime minister is making good on one of his promises. Apparently he had a meeting his first week to discuss with a colorado official what it takes to legalize marijuana. 

from the news:

VANCOUVER -- A Colorado official has some sobering words of advice for Justin Trudeau if he fulfills his promise to legalize pot in Canada.

"It's going to be a lot harder to implement than you think. It's going to take a lot longer to do it. And it's going to cost more than you think," said Lewis Koski, director of the state's Marijuana Enforcement Division.

Colorado is one of four U.S. states to fully legalize recreational bud. Their challenges -- including how to regulate edibles like brownies and cookies and a rise in drug-impaired driving -- could be instructive for Canada's incoming prime minister.


----------



## hotrodharley (Oct 30, 2015)

johnwashburnx30 said:


> So we just had an election up here and our new prime minister is making good on one of his promises. Apparently he had a meeting his first week to discuss with a colorado official what it takes to legalize marijuana.
> 
> from the news:
> 
> ...


We legalized recreational in AK. Starting next Spring our license for under 500 square feet of grow space is $1,000 a year. No biggies really. But, following the lead of Colorado (like OR and WA did as well) every grower MUST have video surveillance 24/7 covering the entire area. No blind spots allowed. My homestead is off the grid by Healy. Powering a surveillance system could be done but transmitting the feed to the state is not possible.

The reason? The one reason? To "prevent diversion". Okay I guess that is understandable in Colorado. People buy it and drive across the state lines anyway from retail though. But Alaska? Who in Hell is going to fly, much less drive, from the Lower 48 to Fairbanks for pot?

Familiarize yourselves with ALL the info available from all legal states here so when the time comes for all the talking about regulations they are needed and realistic.


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Dec 1, 2015)

hotrodharley said:


> We legalized recreational in AK. Starting next Spring our license for under 500 square feet of grow space is $1,000 a year. No biggies really. But, following the lead of Colorado (like OR and WA did as well) every grower MUST have video surveillance 24/7 covering the entire area. No blind spots allowed. My homestead is off the grid by Healy. Powering a surveillance system could be done but transmitting the feed to the state is not possible.
> 
> The reason? The one reason? To "prevent diversion". Okay I guess that is understandable in Colorado. People buy it and drive across the state lines anyway from retail though. But Alaska? Who in Hell is going to fly, much less drive, from the Lower 48 to Fairbanks for pot?
> 
> Familiarize yourselves with ALL the info available from all legal states here so when the time comes for all the talking about regulations they are needed and realistic.


I'm curious, do you know the Name of the organization that got the law passed in your state? Here in Oregon national groups like *The Marijuana Policy Project, *who were actually funded by a huge insurance company funded the legalization movement here. The reason I ask, is I saw a conspiratorial post about the_* MPP*_ that normally I would have dismissed. However, after seeing the wacky things that have happened here in Oregon, and the issues that you are discussing; I don't know.


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Dec 1, 2015)

Wow, that article sure glazed over the issue. The proposed rules or what I call the *"temporary/ permanent"* rules,' lol, have been coming in by the hundreds of pages. The Oregon Liquor Control Commission ( who is issuing the rules) has a very complete and easy to download document section. However, those rules are getting more complicated by the minute. In business it's called_* barriers to entry.*_ I'm crying foul! There has already been all sorts of skulduggery at the _*OLCC. *_The *Oregonion*_* newspaper *_has all of that well documented.


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 1, 2015)

Oregon Gardener said:


> I'm curious, do you know the Name of the organization that got the law passed in your state? Here in Oregon national groups like *The Marijuana Policy Project, *who were actually funded by a huge insurance company funded the legalization movement here. The reason I ask, is I saw a conspiratorial post about the_* MPP*_ that normally I would have dismissed. However, after seeing the wacky things that have happened here in Oregon, and the issues that you are discussing; I don't know.


One of the most powerful and influential groups — Washington, D.C.-based Marijuana Policy Project — was behind successful recreational measures in Alaska and Colorado, two of four states that now allow recreational use. MPP organizers hope to replicate those efforts in five other states during the 2016 elections, an undertaking they say will — if successful — prove significant for the effort to end marijuana prohibition.

http://fcir.org/2015/08/16/advocacy-groups-spend-millions-on-marijuana-legalization-campaigns/


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Dec 3, 2015)

hotrodharley said:


> One of the most powerful and influential groups — Washington, D.C.-based Marijuana Policy Project — was behind successful recreational measures in Alaska and Colorado, two of four states that now allow recreational use. MPP organizers hope to replicate those efforts in five other states during the 2016 elections, an undertaking they say will — if successful — prove significant for the effort to end marijuana prohibition.
> 
> http://fcir.org/2015/08/16/advocacy-groups-spend-millions-on-marijuana-legalization-campaigns/


MMMMMM.......... Thanks. I would have responded sooner but I'm just figuring this whole forum thing out.


----------



## WeedCliric (Dec 4, 2015)

Oh. In different states of Canada different laws. 
I very glad that i'm from Canada! It is wonderful place for business and weed))  http://allweednews.com/how-can-canada-benefit-from-new-marijuana-laws/ 
And we have bears))))


----------



## William Shatter (Jan 23, 2016)

WeedCliric said:


> Oh. In different states of Canada different laws.
> I very glad that i'm from Canada! It is wonderful place for business and weed))  http://allweednews.com/how-can-canada-benefit-from-new-marijuana-laws/
> And we have bears))))


We have states in Canada now? haha

Anybody hear any recent news on the subject?


----------



## $14bill (Jan 29, 2016)

hotrodharley said:


> We legalized recreational in AK. Starting next Spring our license for under 500 square feet of grow space is $1,000 a year. No biggies really. But, following the lead of Colorado (like OR and WA did as well) every grower MUST have video surveillance 24/7 covering the entire area. No blind spots allowed. My homestead is off the grid by Healy. Powering a surveillance system could be done but transmitting the feed to the state is not possible.
> 
> The reason? The one reason? To "prevent diversion". Okay I guess that is understandable in Colorado. People buy it and drive across the state lines anyway from retail though. But Alaska? Who in Hell is going to fly, much less drive, from the Lower 48 to Fairbanks for pot?
> 
> Familiarize yourselves with ALL the info available from all legal states here so when the time comes for all the talking about regulations they are needed and realistic.


Fairbanks? No way why would they ? But Girdwood Homer talkeetna Seward Valdez cooper landing plent of folks


----------



## hotrodharley (Jan 30, 2016)

$14bill said:


> Fairbanks? No way why would they ? But Girdwood Homer talkeetna Seward Valdez cooper landing plent of folks


You see Canadians and Lower 48 cheechakos heading to Homer or Girdwood to buy pot? Really? Bud must cost tons in Canada because airfare or the ferry alone would break most.


----------



## Jodon (Jan 31, 2016)

hotrodharley said:


> You see Canadians and Lower 48 cheechakos heading to Homer or Girdwood to buy pot? Really? Bud must cost tons in Canada because airfare or the ferry alone would break most.


canada is actully much cheaper than in the states, and the weed is always top of the line. i was hearing as expensive as over 350 an oz in new york! thats where my brother lives and it blows my mind!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 31, 2016)

WeedCliric said:


> Oh. In different states of Canada different laws.
> I very glad that i'm from Canada! It is wonderful place for business and weed))  http://allweednews.com/how-can-canada-benefit-from-new-marijuana-laws/
> And we have bears))))


states of canada? u sure your from canada? lol


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 31, 2016)

Jodon said:


> canada is actully much cheaper than in the states, and the weed is always top of the line. i was hearing as expensive as over 350 an oz in new york! thats where my brother lives and it blows my mind!


nearly 500$ canadian for a ounce of weed??!! enough to make you sick


----------



## William Shatter (Jan 31, 2016)

i duno where those fools been buyin weed but they gotta be talking bout a dispensary charging that much.. the cost of weed aint that much at all here, like in the mid hundreds for an ounce.. anywhere from 100-180 depending the time of year and how dry it is out there.. but 490 lol i dunno what the fuck that dude smokin..


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Jan 31, 2016)

Its going to be a long while before Canada legalizes


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 31, 2016)

William Shatter said:


> i duno where those fools been buyin weed but they gotta be talking bout a dispensary charging that much.. the cost of weed aint that much at all here, like in the mid hundreds for an ounce.. anywhere from 100-180 depending the time of year and how dry it is out there.. but 490 lol i dunno what the fuck that dude smokin..


must be bud laced with coke for 490$ lol, its 350$ for a ounce of dense ass dank here and thats twice the price cause its a small rural town


----------



## William Shatter (Jan 31, 2016)

damn where you at man? im in bc.. prices are only close to that in dispensaries but from friends and shit you would never pay over 200


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 31, 2016)

William Shatter said:


> damn where you at man? im in bc.. prices are only close to that in dispensaries but from friends and shit you would never pay over 200


Newfoundland, 10$ a gram pretty much everywhere else


----------



## Jodon (Feb 9, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> must be bud laced with coke for 490$ lol, its 350$ for a ounce of dense ass dank here and thats twice the price cause its a small rural town


wow! that fucking sucks!! no way in hell would i pay over 240 for the dankiest! i barely pay 160-200 for kush now. thats why you gotta grown ur own shit i guess


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 10, 2016)

i paid 170$ for a half ounce of mids lol, but thats life for ya its horseshit


----------



## DigitalTorture (Feb 25, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> nearly 500$ canadian for a ounce of weed??!! enough to make you sick


More like $200.00 - $250.00 for an oz


----------



## DigitalTorture (Feb 25, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> Its going to be a long while before Canada legalizes


More like a year or two. Medical companies are already getting ready to meet recreational sales.


----------



## William Shatter (Mar 10, 2016)

all canadians should get over to this site and sign the petition, we got until june 9th.. 
https://petitions.parl.gc.ca/en/Petition/Details?Petition=e-18


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 1, 2016)

William Shatter said:


> all canadians should get over to this site and sign the petition, we got until june 9th..
> https://petitions.parl.gc.ca/en/Petition/Details?Petition=e-18


Is this legit ?


----------



## William Shatter (Jun 2, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Is this legit ?


who knows anymore haha. The website is legit tho


----------



## sunandsky (Jun 4, 2016)

yes that site is legit. I've signed it and I got it from a trusted source. thats a 100% legit sign. go sign! they only have ike 14,000 signatures, they need 50,000. not gonna happy in 5 days


----------



## DizzyBizzy (Jun 15, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> Its going to be a long while before Canada legalizes


Spring of 2017. Not long at all....


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 16, 2016)

DizzyBizzy said:


> Spring of 2017. Not long at all....


Spring of 2017!?


----------



## DigitalTorture (Jun 16, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Spring of 2017!?


Yes. Our pm have a approximate time frame. Spring 2017, I'll be going to the store buying a gram because I can, then coming home and smoking my own cause that's how I roll. (The gram is for novelty sake.)


----------



## sunandsky (Jun 17, 2016)

Just a thought but they keep saying they will legalize marijuana and make it harder to sell illegally and stuff. so are they going to allow us to grow it at home? or will they make the punishment for growing worse?


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 17, 2016)

Theres a six month window where we gotta Get our license to grow 32 plants at home

There's about 3-4 months left..as of now

Website:
_*MCRCI.com*_

Here's a legit doctor in Canada that approves legit federal green cards for mj

I'm not talking about Herbal Bliss Society or any of the gimmicky fake dispensaries that give you their own card so you can only buy off them for 135 a half

This card will trump RCMP and police not just locally but abroad and protect your right to use mj as medicine

Her direct phone number is 1-604-566-9391

Check the website for 1800 number too

Anyone that gets licensed owes me 7grams of organic !!
Jk 

dT


----------



## sunandsky (Jun 17, 2016)

hmm I wrote them. 32 plants? that seems a big high, where did you get this info?


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 17, 2016)

Wrote them? I'm not sure if that's a way they correspond anymore but..
as for info?
From the store owner who runs the best store in my province
He's a no play kinda guy, it might be that he has 6 patients, tho, I'm wondering this now too, cause I'd have Goliath trees..

He said something about no blind spots on camera and a few other things..
Ill go talk to him


----------



## sunandsky (Jun 17, 2016)

okay. I'm not lucky enough to be in bc, wish i was. its harder where i am. Lots of bible belt type of society in my area. drs dont want to help with mj


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 17, 2016)

sunandsky said:


> okay. I'm not lucky enough to be in bc, wish i was. its harder where i am. Lots of bible belt type of society in my area. drs dont want to help with mj


I'm not in bc anymore either but you can Skype this doctor and they send you a federal card !! Back pain all the way!! Just say back pain!!


----------



## sunandsky (Jun 17, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> I'm not in bc anymore either but you can Skype this doctor and they send you a federal card !! Back pain all the way!! Just say back pain!!


back pain, haha, well my condition is much worse than back pain! chronic inflamed stomach, that wont go away! can't eat, nautious all day, weak and fatigued, ..back pain or this?


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 17, 2016)

sunandsky said:


> back pain, haha, well my condition is much worse than back pain! chronic inflamed stomach, that wont go away! can't eat, nautious all day, weak and fatigued, ..back pain or this?


Damn!
I'd use both, say the discomfort causes you to avoid certain positions, so sometimes u walk funny then it turns to back pain!

They don't test for back pain and its easier to renew yearly but honesty about your other thing too should be good

Nausea and insomnia are the other big ones that top the list so you should be green light


----------



## Iwannagethigh780 (Jun 18, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Damn!
> I'd use both, say the discomfort causes you to avoid certain positions, so sometimes u walk funny then it turns to back pain!
> 
> They don't test for back pain and its easier to renew yearly but honesty about your other thing too should be good
> ...


What's the fee? I was looking but couldn't find anything I am pretty far gone right now though lol


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 18, 2016)

Iwannagethigh780 said:


> What's the fee? I was looking but couldn't find anything I am pretty far gone right now though lol


It's 300 or 400 but again, its legit... Whereas the fake places still charge 300 or so and leave high and dry when they get shut down


----------



## sunandsky (Jun 19, 2016)

That's what it was supposed to cost me here in the city but I never ended up getting it, now im regretting it because that shop has closed down


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 19, 2016)

sunandsky said:


> That's what it was supposed to cost me here in the city but I never ended up getting it, now im regretting it because that shop has closed down


dispensary Shops are great like _Eden_, but they just give you "city rights" 

its the MCRCI card thats the thee card to get, so you can go coast to coast with your Qp


----------



## redi jedi (Jun 19, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> dispensary Shops are great like _Eden_, but they just give you "city rights"
> 
> its the MCRCI card thats the thee card to get, so you can go coast to coast with your Qp


Where are you getting your info from? MCRCI is a clinic that connects you to the MMPR...then your allowed to buy from an LP.


----------



## sunandsky (Jun 20, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> It's 300 or 400 but again, its legit... Whereas the fake places still charge 300 or so and leave high and dry when they get shut down


so they emailed me back. its 400 out of province, and it's just a license to buy it legally from licensed places.


----------



## redi jedi (Jun 20, 2016)

sunandsky said:


> so they emailed me back. its 400 out of province, and it's just a license to buy it legally from licensed places.


Its illegal for them to charge you for the 'consultation'...just a fyi


----------



## sunandsky (Jun 20, 2016)

well if i can't get a license to grow my own medicine, why the fuck would i pay 400 bucks for a legal right to use cannabis? around where I live if cops find weed on you they just take it and destroy it. i wanted to be able to grow my own medicine, like i lived in a country with personal freedoms or something..


----------



## redi jedi (Jun 20, 2016)

sunandsky said:


> well if i can't get a license to grow my own medicine, why the fuck would i pay 400 bucks for a legal right to use cannabis? around where I live if cops find weed on you they just take it and destroy it. i wanted to be able to grow my own medicine, like i lived in a country with personal freedoms or something..


Exactly...

New regulations are coming Aug 24, the MMPR will be amended to allow self production...well its supposed to be anyways, have to wait and see what really happens.


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 20, 2016)

redi jedi said:


> Where are you getting your info from? MCRCI is a clinic that connects you to the MMPR...then your allowed to buy from an LP.


Lol
Youre Right, its a clinic but after skyping the doctors at MCRCI which no matter what you have to go thru a doctor as they're the gatekeepers now right-
you can buy from LPs as a part of the MMPR program which replaces the MMAR program. For a brief history of why the switch etc see here..
 
Thanks for clarifying tho, red

I've attached a list of canadas LPs here
They are divided into dry herb LPs and fresh/oil LPs


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 20, 2016)

redi jedi said:


> Exactly...
> 
> New regulations are coming Aug 24, the MMPR will be amended to allow self production...well its supposed to be anyways, have to wait and see what really happens.



Thank you

This is what i was trying to say but when you puff this
..Your words mash up, lol

And so yea, apparenty if you don't get a license before August 24th, then your ease of being able to self-provide gets somewhat hindered cause you're not grandfathered in during the somewhat "greyer-area window" you get subjected to newer, tighter, stricter rules..

This is what I'm hearing from the big shop owner here anyway, and I live in a fairly prominent capital city here in Canada

So I came here to spark some convo..


----------



## redi jedi (Jun 20, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> And if you don't get a license before August 24th, then your chances of being able to self-provide get whacked cause you're not grandfathered in, you get subjected to stricter rules..
> 
> This is what I'm hearing from the big shop owner here and I live in a fairly prominent capital city here in Canada


Nah man...that is not correct. Nobody is being grandfathered into the new regulations. Once the new MMPR is rolled out, anyone growing under the MMAR will have to enroll in the new system. The ones growing now are doing so because of the injunction. Google 'Allard trial'


----------



## sunandsky (Jun 20, 2016)

hmm interesting. i think i'll wait and see what happens. I mean if the laws are changing then why would it be hard to get in on it? if the law allows for growing, i don't see how it would be more difficult.


----------



## redi jedi (Jun 20, 2016)

sunandsky said:


> hmm interesting. i think i'll wait and see what happens. I mean if the laws are changing then why would it be hard to get in on it? if the law allows for growing, i don't see how it would be more difficult.


Well the courts said people should be able to produce their own like they could under the MMAR but who knows what hoops the fucks running this country will make us jump through to do it


----------



## redi jedi (Jun 20, 2016)

In the mean time, I would save the 400 bucks and just start growing your own right now...


----------



## sunandsky (Jun 20, 2016)

no kidding man. around here too, my dr is liek a scared rat as soon as marijuana came from my lips. he tried telling me he needed a special license to prescribe it.


----------



## sunandsky (Jun 20, 2016)

redi jedi said:


> In the mean time, I would save the 400 bucks and just start growing your own right now...


yeah really. that 400 could pay for a nice 600hps system.


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 21, 2016)

sunandsky said:


> no kidding man. around here too, my dr is liek a scared rat as soon as marijuana came from my lips. he tried telling me he needed a special license to prescribe it.


Insane
Apparently 5000 doctors in Canada are on board though and have prescribed MMJ in the past so there's got be one I'm every province

Just have to find one of the solid 7% who aren't brainwashed/pussies


----------



## sunandsky (Jun 21, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Insane
> Apparently 5000 doctors in Canada are on board though and have prescribed MMJ in the past so there's got be one I'm every province
> 
> Just have to find one of the solid 7% who aren't brainwashed/pussies


yeah man. I find that most drs are school boys. book learned little yes men. i've seen so many drs for my stomach in the past 3 years its nuts, and just about everyone is nothing more than a 1,2,3 by the book idiot. if it wasn't in basic training, or isn't in the text book, they can't help you


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 22, 2016)

Lets start posting doctors contact info who are pro Mmj
!!


----------



## louisa.sinclair (Jun 23, 2016)

I have been suffering for years and my doctor finally prescribed me and Tweed Main Street Barrie helped me sign up and process my prescription. I am so happy that they did not have a fee as I cannot afford very much , you go Tweed Main Street Barrie.


----------



## sunandsky (Jul 30, 2016)

So I have went through the process at MCRCI. it cost me 150 bucks for them to process it. before I even saw the dr. Technically I Paid after. They make it seem like they will approve you for anything. They dangle that hook. Then of course the dr needed to talk to my drs here first. My general practitioner and the psychiatrist that diagnosed my schizophrenia. that psychiatrist saw me one time like five years ago to simply diagnose me. wtf does he matter? So the MCRCI doc said he wants to perscribe to me but needs to make sure these drs are at least nuetral about it. So finally after like three weeks of dealing around with these people they tell me the dr won't prescribe cannabis because of the schizophrenia. Real nice. Since that was the FIRST thing I asked these people. they assured me that yes he does perscribe for situations like that. They set up another appointment so i can talk to the dr again. After three weeks of faxing files, signing release papers, going through a storm of crap to get all my medical records and stuff...this is the result?

I'm fucking mad man.


----------



## sunandsky (Jul 30, 2016)

ESPECIALLY since I'm god damn sick like a diseased dog every day of my fucking life. Fuck it.. canada better legalize soon cause I'm going about this like I got a legal right anyways. I'm not going to lay in bed every day of my life and be sick beyond comprehension when I can grow a harmless plant and feel better.


----------



## Bud Assasin (Sep 1, 2016)

sunandsky said:


> ESPECIALLY since I'm god damn sick like a diseased dog every day of my fucking life. Fuck it.. canada better legalize soon cause I'm going about this like I got a legal right anyways. I'm not going to lay in bed every day of my life and be sick beyond comprehension when I can grow a harmless plant and feel better.


Your dreams have come true with the ACMPR, August 24th the Government of Canada made it legal for medical patients to grow there own, after they register with a form available from them, as well as an original Medical document.

So go see your Doc, download the Application and send it on in and wait and see 

Bud


----------



## ScrappyD (Sep 6, 2016)

redi jedi said:


> Well the courts said people should be able to produce their own like they could under the MMAR but who knows what hoops the fucks running this country will make us jump through to do it


agreed. i'm sure 90% of the reason they are regulating and legalizing is for the profit, 10% is to appease the public which knows its safe. If they let everyone or even just all medical users grow they will lose their profits (even though i'd imagine maybe 10% of their customers would grow their own? just a random guess). Can't tax you at $10/gram if you're growing your own


----------



## Bud Assasin (Sep 6, 2016)

I agree with you, they have taxed the ass of the middle class and they are running out of revenue streams, like a lot of people_, I could choose to fly under the radar_, but with a way to get my meds legally I couldn't imagine any reason why I wouldn't go the legal route. Either way I am happy the tax is coming from weed rather my pocket, see I get high and she pays the bills and supports local schools and infrastructure, what a no brainer.


----------

